# Lenze 8200 mit Profibus



## tomk (15 Juni 2009)

Hi,

Problem: Parameterdaten lesen/schreiben

Ich habe einen FU Lenze 8200 mit Profibusmodul EMF 2133IB und eine S7300 CPU314-2DP. Der Fu läst sich über Profibus steuern, alles soweit ok.
Der FU meldet Betriebsbereit im Statuswort zurück.
Beim lesen von Parametren gibt es Probleme, funktioniert nicht.
Ich habe das Beispielprojekt von Lenze verwendet, mit den Bausteinen FC30, DB31, FC127, SFC14 und SFC15. Nach einer Auftragsaktivierung läuft der timeout_teimer  und das Fehlerbit wird gesetzt. Im DB30 wird kein Fehler angezeigt (Data error =0) auch die SFC melden keinen Fehler. Muss ich noch irgendwas am FU umstellen?
Habe C0001 auf  3 gestellt und C0005 auf 200.

Ich hoffe es kann mir jemand weiterhelfen,

Danke, Tom


----------



## klusklus (16 Juni 2009)

Hallo, die Hardware Konfig ist richtig aus dem Beispiel übernommen?


----------



## tomk (16 Juni 2009)

Hallo,
Ja hab ich laut Beispiel eingestellt, werde trotzdem alles noch mal kontrollieren und ein paar Tests machen.

Danke,Tom


----------



## tomk (17 Juni 2009)

Hallo,

Ich habe den Fehler gefunden, FC127 funktioniert nur wenn PEW und PAW die gleiche Adresse haben. Die HW Konfig hat bei mir keine gleichen Adressen zugelassen, warum?
Habe deshalb im FC127 die Adressen neu zugewiesen und jetzt läuft alles.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Woldo (17 Juni 2009)

tomk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ich habe den Fehler gefunden, FC127 funktioniert nur wenn PEW und PAW die gleiche Adresse haben. Die HW Konfig hat bei mir keine gleichen Adressen zugelassen, warum?
> Habe deshalb im FC127 die Adressen neu zugewiesen und jetzt läuft alles.
> ...


 
Die Hardwarekonfig lässt keine gleichen Adressen zu, wenn diese PEW oder PAW schon anderweitig belegt sind.


----------

